
The jt store - tanusoni
I had placed an order from The JT Store before 6 days, and till now they not delivered my order, is this fake site?
======
jm4rc05
[https://thejtstore.pissedconsumer.com/review.html](https://thejtstore.pissedconsumer.com/review.html)

